# E-Bike Bandito - a new use for ebikes!



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

for a faster getaway!

https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-newport-bank-robbery-20190308-story.html

*Electric bike bandit makes off with $8,000 from Newport Beach bank*

Police are looking for a bank robber who rode away from a bank heist on an electric bike with $8,000 in Newport Beach on Thursday.

The suspect, who was wearing sunglasses, a dark beanie and black jacket, walked into the OneWest Bank at 3700 E. Coast Highway in Corona del Mar about 3:50 p.m. Police said he brandished a black semiautomatic handgun as he demanded money from the teller.

After the teller handed over the cash, _*the man fled on a black electric bicycle...*_

_maybe he needed to do this to pay for his ebike_ :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Or buy a new one. Tsk tsk!


----------

